# Negative HPT - did anyone get positive beta



## annief (May 4, 2013)

hi 

just wondering did anyone ever get a negative on a HPT (Clear Blue Digital) and then a positive beta at clinic ? 
think I am clasping at straws - got a not pregnant this morning at 12 days after transfer on 17th June - rang clinic who told me to have blood test on Wednesday at clinic and to continue with meds etc ...deep in my heart I feel it hasn't work but if anyone had a different experience would be delighted to know ...

thanks ladies


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey   

Some HPTs are not very sensitive, something like 50hcg, others are better at 10 or 20. Therefore its possible for people to test with a HPT and it be negative, but it be positive a few days lated on a BETA due to the way the levels rise.

If you have a look on the IVF section on the Useful Threads sticky there is a post called "When to test" (or something like that) that links to an external website where people who get pregnant log when their first positive shows on a HPT. 

Until wednesday and you know for sure try to continue as normal although i do know that is really hard  

Good luck, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a BFN on CB digi at 13 dpo but BFP on a FRER, those CB digis are  a nightmare! 

Like Cloudy says all tests differ and they need a much higher HCG level  to trigger a BFP, try a FRER


Good luck! 

L x


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your replies... Appreciate it !


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Happened to me twice, both times the HpT was negative but the blood test was positive!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I always used first response.

Good luck

X


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep, happened to me. Generally though it means that hcg levels are low... Not a particularly good sign. But there's hope.

Xxx


----------

